# Control audio-rítmico desde PC



## Angel Larreal (Jul 4, 2007)

Tengo este pequeño proyecto el cual consiste en:

acoplar la señal de audio de mi equipo de sonido o la del sonido de la pc para controlar luces estroboscopicas comerciales y hacer que brillen con el ritmo de la musica  8)  

Alguien me puede dar ideas acerca de como entrarle ? 

mis dudas son como filtro de la salida del audio, los bajos y los agudos etc 

Luego supongo que tendria que hayar la forma de igualar la frecuencia de dichas señales con la frecuencia de oscilacion de las luces estroboscopicas de cajita


----------



## 207324 (Jul 9, 2007)

Lo que tu buscas es un AUDIORITMICO:

Lo encontraras con ese nombre en cualquier lugar de la red

basicamente filtra las frec por medio de filtros pasa bajos y pasa altos

tambien usa DRIVERS o adaptadores de impedancia te convienen los adaptadores que son con transformadores son los q mejor fidelidad ofrecen (en mi opinion)

y la salida es un simple triack que se dispara en proporcion a la señal de audio
 espero que esto te sirva sino me avisas


----------



## Dano (Jul 9, 2007)

Edita el título del tema para que sea descriptivo.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2007)

Pagina con driver (Software) para controlar puerto paralelo con el WinAmp.
http://discolitez.com/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=DiscoLitez.Download


Pagina con placa de potencia manejada por puerto paralelo.
http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/proyect/cq32.html


----------

